# air pumps with inputs?



## chamaeleo (Feb 9, 2010)

I promise to head over to the intro threads in a moment, but I really need to throw this question out for ya'll to muddle over...

Can anyone recommend an air pump (20-60gal rating?) that has an air input? I need about 8 for a physiology experiment setup: we'll be drawing gas mixtures of known concentrations from large airbags, rather than using ambient air. Thus far I've reverse engineered a Qubit-modified Elite 800 design (for which they charge ~$130!). Their latest pump is based upon the Aqua Culture MK-1404, but all I can find for sale is the MK-1504 that has two outputs, not input / output.

Any help will be appreciated immensely!

PS...if this ain't the correct place for this thread, please move it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## oscarlover (Feb 14, 2010)

Aqua Lifter pumps have one inlet and one outlet.
They are specifically designed to constantly remove the bubbles that sometime get trapped in Weir and U-tube over-flows.
$10-$15 each


----------



## chamaeleo (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a solid pump for the price! 

The only question remaining, is at what rate can it push dry air. I'll order one, hopefully test it by next week and post the results ASAP.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## oscarlover (Feb 14, 2010)

chamaeleo said:


> Looks like a solid pump for the price!
> 
> The only question remaining, is at what rate can it push dry air. I'll order one, hopefully test it by next week and post the results ASAP.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Not sure on the dry air but they pump a gallon of water in about 7 minutes.
I use them for automatic top off with kalkwasser. Great little pumps.


----------

